# PB fond d'ecran / chemin de l'image utilisée en plein milieu



## Bahamut84 (2 Août 2013)

Bonjour,
apres avoir cherché en vain une solution et sur le mac et sur votre forum je n'ai rien trouvé concernant mon mon pb.
on m'a changé mon fond d'ecran pou rme faire une blague et lorsque j'ai remis mon fond d'ecran je ne sais pas pk mais le chemin de l'emplacement de l'image apparait au beau milieu de l'ecran...

help me pls...

merci d'avance


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (2 Août 2013)

Pour commencer tu devrais t'adresser a la personne qui t'a fait cette blague non??


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2013)

Salut *Bahamut*.

Si tu n'as pas déjà ce logiciel dans tes '_Applications_', télécharge et installe Onyx.

Et comme ici un visuel abrège bien des discours, voici :





​
Dans les menus d'«Onyx», va à : _Paramètres/Général_ et veille à ce que l'option : Afficher le chemin d'accès du fond d'écran sur le Bureau soit décochée. *Re-démarre* pour appliquer les modifications.

[J'espère que cette manip. résoudra ton problème d'affichage malvenu. Si tu avais déjà «Onyx» et qu'il s'avère que l'option fût déjà cochée - je te laisse le soin d'en tirer les conséquences qui s'imposent...]


----------

